# History of Spot Brand Frames?



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Trying to find info on the early years of Spot frames.

I know they started in Canada in the 90's, moved to Colorado, and were sold to the current owners in 2009.

Anyone out there know more?




Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Nobody?

A few pics just for the heck of it:











Steve


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Get a hold of Frank Scurlock of Gates Carbon Drive & tell him Scoty sent ya.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

banks said:


> Get a hold of Frank Scurlock of Gates Carbon Drive & tell him Scoty sent ya.


Thanks...I'll give him a shout.

Steve


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

Spot was previously owned by husband and wife Michael and Jessica. Michael loved the sport of MTB and singlespeeds. He supported a local team here and was very generous to the riders. He was very personable and treated people well. The frames were made in Canada by DeKerf and the ride was awesome. I owned a 26 SS MTB and a SS cross bike (wish I never sold that one). I am not sure what lead to the selling of the company.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Manicmtbr said:


> Spot was previously owned by husband and wife Michael and Jessica. Michael loved the sport of MTB and singlespeeds. He supported a local team here and was very generous to the riders. He was very personable and treated people well. The frames were made in Canada by DeKerf and the ride was awesome. I owned a 26 SS MTB and a SS cross bike (wish I never sold that one). I am not sure what lead to the selling of the company.


Thanks, that's great background info. Any idea what Michael's last name is? or how to reach him?

Any pics of your old bikes?

I'm really surprised there's not more info on the net about them.

Any way to tell which frames were built in Canada and which were built in US?

Steve


----------



## xmlc216x (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd love to know more as well. I used to ride a Colorado made Spot frame... and a few bikes later I picked up this Canadian made 29er frameset:















It was setup for v-brakes, so I brazed on disc tabs and I'm running it like this now and loving it!


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

Unfortunately that is all I know and I have no photos of the bikes either. I think I have an old brochure in my desk at work, I will look for it this week and post it if I find it.


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

I think Mike's surname was Golinski or something similar. I was up against him in the "Skinniest singlespeeder" at the SSWorlds in 2001 - Wales, UK. He rode the very tough, rocky course on a Spot CX bike!

They were originally brought into the UK by the chap (Neil?) at RECycle in London and often appeared in the ThE OuTcAsT fanzine.

More as I dredge it up!

SSP


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

I've been thinking of switching my fixed gear build over from the Kona Explosif to this frame for a while.....

Nice weather the last two days got me motivated.

Stripped the thin, worn paint and getting ready to start the rebuild.

I heard from Chris Dekerf, he told me he built the prototypes for the original Spots, but the main run was built by Mike Truelove. I have an email out to him...fingers crossed.

Pics:







Fat chainstays




It's amazing how much rust there can be under paint without a sign.

Steve


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Now I know why, when I worked for Spot a few years ago, we discouraged customers from ordering steel frames with only a clearcoat.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

golden boy said:


> Thanks for sharing. Now I know why, when I worked for Spot a few years ago, we discouraged customers from ordering steel frames with only a clearcoat.











Yeah, lots of spider rust under the paint. No primer from what I could tell.

Kind of dig the look though, might just oil/wax it and build it up.

Steve


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Interesting topic for sure!

A few weeks before Xmas 2015 my wife had her locked Vodoo Loa cross bike stolen outside a grocery store and she decided to get a Spot Brand Acme step through 11 speed Alfine to replace it and she loves it. I learned about the brand then. It seems the brand is now philosophically oriented towards utility biking . (As an aside I speculate a belt drive cargo bike would be a cool niche for them).

I think a belt drive bike is a nice thing.

OT: The Domahidy Pinon 27+ bike is cool too.

Spot is a great brand with N American heritage. Their new stuff is good. A single speed cross bike is a good idea.


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

Any new old info?  This is a cool topic as I don't know much about this brand but have always admired their frames.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Got tired of looking at this frame hanging in the garage and built it up from the parts pile.

Pretty happy with how it turned out...should be a fun, solid ride.











Steve


----------



## Jaddy (Feb 18, 2017)

Looks good, I like it! Did you end up waxing it ?


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

Anyone up to date on their new stuff? Local shop is getting a deal if we buy so many frames at once and thinking about buying one.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tsalisarch (Jan 30, 2021)

I just bought this one. It is made in Colorado. I was very surprised to find out it was made before Spot was sold to the current owner. I believe it is a 2008.


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

tsalisarch said:


> I just bought this one. It is made in Colorado. I was very surprised to find out it was made before Spot was sold to the current owner. I believe it is a 2008.


Beautiful!

i have re acquired my 2003 Singlespeed Cyclocross Spot. I will try to get some photos posted.


----------



## tsalisarch (Jan 30, 2021)

Manicmtbr said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> i have re acquired my 2003 Singlespeed Cyclocross Spot. I will try to get some photos posted.


That would be cool to see!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Manicmtbr said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> i have re acquired my 2003 Singlespeed Cyclocross Spot. I will try to get some photos posted.


That's awesome! I always miss my old bikes after I sell them. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## tsalisarch (Jan 30, 2021)

Me too. I always miss my bikes after I sell them. I also miss the bikes my friends rode so...that’s weird. I still have my 1999 Voodoo Bizango and my 1994 Cannondale Beast of the East.


----------

